# Resin "Strength"?



## RGABEL (May 31, 2021)

Not really a pen blank question, but am hoping some here have a suggestion.

Branching out to turn handles for kitchen utensils (Ice cream scoops, pizza cutters, etc.) and am wondering about the "strength" of resin material to not crack or break under stress.  Is Alumilite clear (or clear slow) appropriate?  Liquid Diamonds, others?


----------



## turnit2020 (May 31, 2021)

Alumilite clear slow would be fine foe those projects. You will of course have to have a pressure pot, molds etc.


----------



## magpens (May 31, 2021)

You know how kit pens have brass tubes central to the blank ?

It would be wise to use a metal tube in your kitchen utensil projects. . The stresses will be higher than for a pen in  normal use.
I would not trust the strength of your utensil handles without such reinforcing.


----------

